# Some advice to choose the map of village



## anothergc (May 7, 2013)

*First I have to say that these are not my advice, I just summarize some of them and also it is just for reference, but not suitable for everyone. It just depends on you.*




Here is the point:

①The square(event plaza?) should be the midst in the whole village, cause it seems a good balance.

②The slope should be vertical, not horizontal, cause it is easy to reach the dock.

③The beach should not be cut to two parts.

④The waterfall should be vertical, not horizontal, to easy to see it well.

⑤The pond should be only one, cause it is very obstructive. (By the way, the Max is 5 )

⑥The recycle shop should be very close to the dock, to easy to sell the beetle caught from the island, and also, very close to your home to easy to sell the stock. (stock and beetle is the most important 2 ways to get rich, especially stock)

⑦The Town Hall should be close to the station, the square and your home.

⑧The river should be the 'S' type, cause the vertical length is enough long to fishing easily.

P.S This example map is not mine, my map is soooooo bad...


----------



## kakuloo (May 7, 2013)

I agree with most of those things!

I think I'd rather have my beach cut in two and the dock on the very end though.  I want the two beach ramps to be on complete opposite sides of the beach so that when I go beach foraging it will be easy to just go down one side and up the other without having to double back on yourself too much.

That's totally a personal preference though.

I do think that if I got the example map there I'd totally shout hooray and pick it.  XD  It's close enough for me!  =D


----------



## Lotus (May 7, 2013)

I hope I get this map


----------



## Campy (May 7, 2013)

1. I'd like my plaza to be somewhere in the middle because I think it looks good, but it doesn't matter that much to me.
2. What does the direction of the slope have to do with how easy it is to reach the dock?
3. I'd like my own private beach that you can only get to by swimming, actually!
4. I don't get it. I've never seen a horizontal waterfall. Doesn't that defy the laws of gravity?
5. This is actually news to me. One or two ponds sounds nice.
6. I never really understood this, but I've heard it before. Doesn't it take you twenty seconds or so max to go from one side of the town to the other? Doesn't seem like a big deal to me, but I might be missing something here.
7. Same thing as 6.
8. Aren't all rivers about equal length, if not the same? Can't really think of any disadvantages due to shape with fishing. Having said that, I do prefer rivers that go through the whole town rather than ones that only take up a very small part.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 7, 2013)

Is Town Hall, town square, etcetc all randomly placed, or is it set for each map?


----------



## Fennec (May 7, 2013)

These are some interesting pieces of advice, but I'm probably going to ignore them all for aesthetic reasons, haha. I very much want a little peninsula at the top of the town for my house with a little private beach below it.


----------



## anothergc (May 7, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Is Town Hall, town square, etcetc all randomly placed, or is it set for each map?



Town hall, square, recycle shop are random.

The station is the same each map.

The coffee and the police box can be set up by yourself.


----------



## Datura (May 7, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Is Town Hall, town square, etcetc all randomly placed, or is it set for each map?



I think that's what it is. There was a picture going around showing all variations of rivers and beaches and they had not townhalls etc pencilled in.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> ①The square(event hall?) should be the midst in the whole village, cause it seems a good balance.
> 
> ②The slope should be vertical, not horizontal, cause it is easy to reach the dock.
> 
> ...


1. Eh, while that would be nice, I don't think it needs to be there.
2. Don't agree at all. I think the sideways slope looks nicer.
3. Why not? I think having a split beach is really nice!
4. That sounds good, no point in having a waterfall if you can't see how nice it looks.
5. I would actually like two of the little holding ponds. I'd put my house by one and make it like a decorative pond in my yard. Plus if I have two that's twice as likely I'll get pond fish!
6. Uhm... everyone says this, but I could care less. It won't kill me to take 5 more seconds to walk to the recycle shop.
7. Nah I'm putting my house wherever I want. It's not going right next to the town hall. And I don't care where the town hall is in regards to the train station.
8. I'd prefer my river NOT be the S type, thanks. It looks too big and makes the halves of the town wonky.

While this list is helpful, I really don't like how you worded this as the be-all end-all rules of how your town should look. The game designers designed many possible types of map lay-outs. I hate the idea that people all would want their towns to look exactly the same. My town is going to look nice the way _I_ think it looks nice. I don't care about efficiency to making money a few seconds faster or getting from one place to another a little faster. I want my town to be unique, not a carbon copy of everyone else's. I don't believe that there is a 'bad' map. The only map that could be bad is a map with a beach that you can only reach a small percentage of because a huge part of it is separated through the waterfall with no ramp to reach it.


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

Campy said:


> 3. I'd like my own private beach that you can only get to by swimming, actually!



If you look closely at the map, there is a private beach. Usually beaches that aren't split into 2 are the ones that have a little piece left over that you can't get to without swimming.


----------



## Campy (May 7, 2013)

Julie said:


> If you look closely at the map, there is a private beach. Usually beaches that aren't split into 2 are the ones that have a little piece left over that you can't get to without swimming.


Yup, I saw! I thought the beach on that map would be considered to be split into 2 as well since.. Well, there's two parts, even though one is tiny!


----------



## Juicebox (May 7, 2013)

I honestly want my map split as perfectly down the middle as possible, because I'm designing my town in a certain way, and an uneven map would make it more difficult.


----------



## laceydearie (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> Here is the point:
> 
> ①The square(event plaza?) should be the midst in the whole village, cause it seems a good balance.
> 
> ...



1. I do agree with you there. I don't want mine close to the train tracks at all, like I've seen a lot.
2. I don't see how this matters? 
3. If it is cut to two parts, fine. I don't "need" a private beach. It'd be nice, but I'm not too concerned about the beach. 
4. I want it flowing out to the beach, but I don't care if it's vertical or horizontal. 
5. Uh.. not really? If you plan right, the ponds shouldn't cause a problem.
6. Yes. Even if it's not the perfect distance, that is fine also. 
7. No. No, no, no. I want balance. My house is going to be by a river, my square in it's own area and my town hall in it's own area.  No. 
8. Kinda. I don't want a straight river, but I know what I want. The length should be the same in any curvy river, which is what I want badly.

Personally, you should have worded this better. It reads like rules set in stone instead of recommendations. But it is helpful in planning.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> *①The square(event plaza?) should be the midst in the whole village, cause it seems a good balance.
> 
> ②The slope should be vertical, not horizontal, cause it is easy to reach the dock.
> 
> ...


*


1 - I disagree, I really don't like the huge tiled area and think it looks ugly and becomes a huge space where you can't put anything other than patterns. I want my town tree to be hidden in a corner so I only see if during events.

2 - I semi agree here, the vertical slope on your example map looks good, the one I keep seeing with a random sandy pocket next to it I'm not a fan of though.

3 - Agreed. I'd like the private beach bit just to stick things/hybrids I want to keep out of the way. 

4&8 - Doesn't matter to me, but I do prefer a vertical stretch of river for fishing seeing as past games you can't see fish so clearly when it's horizontal.

5 - I agree here. 1 pond is enough, there's only a few fish to catch in them as well. 

6&7- I prefer my town to be really spread out. I want everything in separate corners so I have to walk through my town more to reach them. Then it's more likely you run into villagers as you go, and you get to admire more of your town. In your example map the whole right side of the river is wasted space you never have to visit which I can't stand.

Also, I think it's a good idea to live near/have Re-tail near the side entrance to the beach and have the dock on the same section of beach so you can run around the beach to get to the island instead of through your town. - less obsticles to trample that way.


EDIT: To the people who think anothergc is saying these are set in stone rules. I think it's more language barrier, Japanese is a harsher stricter sounding language than english.*


----------



## Haihappen (May 7, 2013)

I think everyone should really reduce their demands for a perfect map to only a few points, because it just makes it almost impossible to get such a map (by resetting the game). My wishes for example are that I get a town with a long "S"-shaped river and a good position for the town tree (also I really wanna have peaches! :3)


----------



## Peachk33n (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> ①The square(event plaza?) should be the midst in the whole village, cause it seems a good balance.
> 
> ②The slope should be vertical, not horizontal, cause it is easy to reach the dock.
> 
> ...




This is actually some really good info! Im going to reference it when I make my town. 

1) I agree it looks nice in the middle of town, but I want my town square in a corner somewhere so I have more space to do what I want 

2) I totally agree with this. having the slope facing down makes it way easier to run up and down.

3) Im not too worried about my beach.

4) TOTALLY AGREE, I want to actually SEE my waterfall.

5) I deff want only 1 or 2 ponds. saves room for more building!

6) this does save on time. But AC isnt really about being fast. If I have to walk, thats okay with me

7) I just want all my buildings way up at the top out  of the way  

8) VERY good point. fishing is easier this way.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (May 7, 2013)

This is the PERFECT map to me! wow!


----------



## Campy (May 7, 2013)

Okay, I'm honestly confused about the vertical/horizontal waterfall here, sorry. What's a horizontal waterfall?


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2013)

That map looks Amazing. Way better that mine :O

EDIT: I like my idea better. *The house shall be placed next to the water fall, as close as possible*


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

1) I agree. The square would have to be in the middle for me. I couldn't deal with it thrown in the middle of the corner.

2) Isn't there always a horizontal and vertical slope? Unless you mean that there shouldn't be a curved slope.

3) I'm okay with the beach split across the waterfall.

4) Agreed!

5) Oh my. The town looks fairly crowded.

6) Meh.

7) Meh.

8) Agreed.


----------



## anothergc (May 7, 2013)

Campy said:


> Okay, I'm honestly confused about the vertical/horizontal waterfall here, sorry. What's a horizontal waterfall?







See? I really dont like the waterfall like that.


----------



## AL64 (May 7, 2013)

I've always accepted the town I was given. I will probably choose one that have some "disadvantage".


----------



## Campy (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> See? I really dont like the waterfall like that.


Ohh, gotcha! Thanks for clearing that up! I agree it's more fun to be able to see all of it.


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for these tips! I'm going to try and get town hall, the town square (town tree area), and the Main Street entrance relatively close to each other.


----------



## Joey (May 7, 2013)

I'm not that fussy about all the things that you mentioned but thanks anyway.


----------



## Peoki (May 7, 2013)

Thank you for the tips! I've found them to be quite helpful. 
I was originally planning to have my town tree/event plaza somewhere in the top corners, but I do agree that the map looks much more balanced with it near the middle. I hope I can get a nice set of maps to choose from at the beginning.


----------



## Lew (May 7, 2013)

I think I agree with it all, I just dislike the way it looks for some reason...


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

A tree in the dead center would be fine with me


----------



## keybug55 (May 7, 2013)

anothergc said:


> *First I have to say that these are not my advice, I just summarize some of them and also it is just for reference, but not suitable for everyone. It just depends on you.*
> 
> View attachment 3573
> 
> ...



1. I agree why you say that, but I don't mind too, too much how the tree layout goes for me.

2. I like vertical slopes :3 it seems so much smaller than the other one.

3. Although a nice little beach does sound fine, a long beach makes it so much easier, although I really want to experiment what would happen if I put my diving suit on and try to go up the little waterfall.

4. I agree, horizontal waterfalls look awkward and blegh.

5. Agree with 5000% I need room for lampposts and bamboo.

6. I don't really care where Re-Tail is.

7. I prefer the town hall to be somewhere in the middle.

8. Any river is long enough to fish, there's another variation of this layout that splits the land a little more, I would like room on both sides.



To help people out, The forum for river layouts can be found here


----------



## Mike! (May 7, 2013)

I wish I'd read this before choosing my town layout today! My waterfall is at the Far East of the town and I can't really see it very well, and most of my river runs horizontally, making difficult to see fish thanks to the rolling log design. Re-tail is right in the tip left corner, too, so not in the best place! Ah well, I'll grow to love it!


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

here is my map

lol idk what I was thinking, my river looks like a 2

but what do you guys think?


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 8, 2013)

Litwick said:


> here is my map
> 
> lol idk what I was thinking, my river looks like a 2
> 
> but what do you guys think?



I quite like your map despite the crowdedness of your facilities. 
I imagine your Isabelle/Shizue is too bossy for most of your villagers and they've tried to move as far away as possible from the Town Hall. xD


----------



## runekey (May 8, 2013)

These are some good things to look out for OP!

You can cycle through town layouts when you're first on the train to the village right? You don't have to reset a bunch of times?


----------



## runekey (May 8, 2013)

Litwick said:


> here is my map
> 
> what do you guys think?



Wow, I love this map! Too bad your house isn't the one on the far right, then you would be right next to a slope to your own private beach <3


----------



## Klainette (May 8, 2013)

I pretty much agree with what the OP said, although I would like my town hall in the far top (left or right) corner. I'm used to having it that way in City Folk so I kinda prefer it.

Wow, I'm going to be doing a /lot/ of resetting.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 8, 2013)

I want the town hall and coffee shop near my house as well as retail because I somethings need to be close to the house or I choose the map I'm highly enjoyable with then. Either or is fine with I really don't care about the places that till then.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 8, 2013)

@litwick nice map


----------



## Tapa (May 8, 2013)

I dunno, this seems a bit too min/maxing for me. I can understand why people would want their town as streamlined as possible though.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 8, 2013)

There's no fun in organized nature. :'(


----------



## Datura (May 9, 2013)

runekey said:


> You can cycle through town layouts when you're first on the train to the village right? You don't have to reset a bunch of times?



They just offer you 4 maps, after that you have to reset. :I


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 9, 2013)

Lew said:


> I think I agree with it all, I just dislike the way it looks for some reason...


I feel the same. In theory, everything makes sense but I'd never choose that map.


----------



## Datura (May 9, 2013)

The thing is.. I love all these ideas and wishes for a great map and agree with a lot... but in the end I'll be too excited to start playing and probably just accept the first map they offer me.


----------



## Ozzie (May 16, 2013)

i am currently considering what my own perfect map should look like and this thread was somewhat helpful.
i have decided that i want a 'vertical' waterfall and a little private beach 

are there different waterfall-types like in previous ac-titels? (such as one with a stone in the middle) and if so, has anyone pictures of the different ones?

also does anyone have pictures of the different slopes? (not on the map but in the actual game of course^^)


----------



## Eirynfox (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for the advice  I will take it all into consideration when I create my town. Thank you for caring


----------



## littlepinksnail (May 17, 2013)

I haven't even thought about the direction the waterfall should face!


----------



## Nami (May 17, 2013)

I'd say I have to agree with just about all of this here. I like my town hall at the top somewhere or in center of town, always have. Everything else I could work around, but boy if I got that example map.. I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## CHR:)S (May 17, 2013)

I despise this map. The left side is bustling--almost cramped, and then there is absolutely nothing on the right side of the river.


----------



## Aquas (May 17, 2013)

I'll go with whatever map looks the best to me, and whatever one will help me have my Superstar Saga theme. And I liked having the little ponds, so more the merrier!


----------



## Smoke (May 17, 2013)

Eh, it's alright. I understand this is, in theory, the "perfect" map. But something about it just rubs me the wrong way. I would also prefer my beach to corner around the right side of the town, not the left. And I would be okay with a slope going horizontally to get to the dock. As for ponds, yeah, I'd like maybe one or two. I certainly hope I'm not unlucky enough to get three or higher on all four map choices haha. But yeah. I'm sure it'll all work itself out once the release date rolls around.


----------



## Aquas (May 17, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Eh, it's alright. I understand this is, in theory, the "perfect" map. But something about it just rubs me the wrong way. I would also prefer my beach to corner around the right side of the town, not the left. And I would be okay with a slope going horizontally to get to the dock. As for ponds, yeah, I'd like maybe one or two. I certainly hope I'm not unlucky enough to get three or higher on all four map choices haha. But yeah. I'm sure it'll all work itself out once the release date rolls around.



I agree. There is no perfect map. Everyone has different tastes and different opinions. However some opinions and tastes might be more common than others.


----------



## Roknar (May 17, 2013)

I like most of the aspects about this map. I won't be upset if my map ends up being nothing like this, however. I'd rather pick the best of the 4 and then make do with what I have, because I know I'll love it regardless.


----------



## Wish (May 21, 2013)

I got a new map I think I will actually keep, took me forever to get but I hate the little left corner of the river


----------



## kittycate (May 21, 2013)

Not like this matters at all but there's no such thing as a horizontal waterfall. ___ <---horizontal (like horizon) | <--vertical 
All waterfalls are vertical xD I think you guys mean it faces the front or the side. And I agree, a waterfall facing the side wher eyou can't see it would be a bummer, but it also seems kind of unique!


----------



## ACVillager (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't tell me what to do 

JK lol, but i see where you're going with it, i think these features make it easier to play but not necessarily make it look better, that's subjective but i like the idea of the plaza in the middle, i also like when the plaza is in front of a waterfall cos you can see it in the background when you take pics, it really looks nice


----------



## Taiki (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the insight everyone. I have my "native" village (digital copy of the game), which I won't delete, but I also have a psychical copy of the game. I think I will reset my psychical copy village to meet with these values as I never realized I actually looked for a map which has these things...

And I for one LOVE crowded villages. My dream map would be to have the Plaza in the midst and all houses around the Plaza.  I also like the idea of having a private beach!


----------

